# For Sale: BlackBerry Porsche Gold / Apple Iphone 5S&5C 64GB



## ryanwyatt306 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

BlackBerry Porsche :$950 
BlackBerry Design$900USD 
Blackberry Q10 … $600USD 
Blackberry Z10 … $550USD 
Blackberry Blade :$500USD


Apple Iphone 5S 64GB $1500
Apple Iphone 5S 32GB $1300
Apple Iphone 5S 16GB $1000


Apple Iphone 5C 64GB $950
Apple Iphone 5C 32GB $800
Apple Iphone 5C 16GB $700


Apple Iphone 5 64GB $600
Apple Iphone 5 32GB $500 
Apple Iphone 5 16GB $450

Samsung Galaxy S4 $500USD 


BB PIN: 28A721FA
Skype: uniontradelimited
Name: Abdulrahman Ameen
Email: [email protected]


----------

